# Help!  I can't submit my review



## teachingmyown (Jun 12, 2007)

I need help.  I'm trying to submit my review and every time I hit "submit" it returns me to the form page and tells me to include my member name.  I have put my TUG name in the field and several different permutations of my given name and every single time it removes the name and tells me that I must enter my name.  It also is insisting on using an old email address that I rarely ever use.  (Not the one in my profile, btw)  So I type in my name, and my email address and click submit and "POOF!" my name disappears, my address changes and it tells me to enter my name.  

So...any ideas?


----------



## Keitht (Jun 12, 2007)

Which resort are you doing a review for.  It's possible that the review is being submitted, but without knowing which resort it's not possible to check.


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 12, 2007)

It's Kingsgate in Williamsburg, RCI #2481.   I considered just sending it to the review manager for the area, or simply putting it in myself since I cover the USA Central reviews, but I really feel like I ought to be able to use the standard procedure that everyone else uses and I can't figure out why the form/program/whatever doesn't like my name or my email address.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2007)

what are you typing into the field that is listed as the error/problem when you hit submit?

you may email me offline etc...or send me the review and data and I will attempt to submit it for you in an attempt to repeat the problem.


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 12, 2007)

*Thank you!*

Problem seems to be solved now.  
tmo


----------



## Keitht (Jun 12, 2007)

Did you get a solution, or just tried again and it worked??


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 18, 2007)

Keitht said:


> Did you get a solution, or just tried again and it worked??




Sorry Keith...Only just now realized you had asked me a question.

Apparently I must have uncovered some tiny, previously undiscovered bug in the coding.  The gurus at TUG HQ went to work on the issue and resolved it.    I have no idea what they did to what, only that they fixed it.  

Once they had done whatever it was they did, I had to exit out, clear my cookies (toss my cookies?) and re-log in.  (I had tried that before they worked their magic and it didn't help then)  After that, all was peachy.  

I'm SO glad I took the advice offered on the submission page and wrote my review in Word so all I had to do was copy it over.


----------



## LynnW (Jun 25, 2007)

If you do not receive an e-mail confirming that your review has been received does this mean it did not get through? I submitted one yesterday and forgot to save it.   I didn't get the usual e-mail.

Lynn


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 25, 2007)

generally yes...thats what it means.

you will see a red notice at the top of the page saying the review was submitted successfully....as well as an instant email confirmation.

What was the review for?  I can look to see if we got one in.


----------



## LynnW (Jun 25, 2007)

It was for Starr Pass Golf Suites

Lynn


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 25, 2007)

nothing for that in the email backup


----------



## KristinB (Jun 30, 2007)

I just had the same thing happen.  I assumed it was a Mac/Safari problem, so I switched to my PC and Internet Explorer, but no luck.  The resorts are MacDonald Lochanhully Resort and Tregenna Country Club.  So I just went ahead and used my area rep privileges to submit my reviews directly to the database.

Could it have something to do with the fact that we both are area reps?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 1, 2007)

more likely that both of you are lifetime members...and for whatever reason none of your names were imported properly (even though the lifetime membership was).

I have corrected your issue as well Kristin...please log off and log back onto the ratings/reviews and you should be all set.


----------



## LynnW (Jul 11, 2007)

I did submit my review for Starr Pass Golf Suites again and received the e-mail thanking me however it is not showing up yet in the reviews.

Lynn


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 12, 2007)

send an email to the review manager if its been a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 12, 2007)

Different review reps work in different ways.  Some, like me who have some spare time on their hands  , check and approve reviews almost daily.  Others will only do this on maybe a weekly basis.


----------



## LynnW (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks! I'll do that.


----------



## mamiecarter (Jul 28, 2007)

*How do you get to be a lifetime member?*

Someone must know this.


----------

